# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی یزد یا بابل؟؟؟؟

## froozanian

آب و هوای بابل بهتره ولی سطح علمی و کلاس یزد بالاتره.

----------

